# East of Lake Ontario



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Woke up to around two feet of snow. More to come today! Too bad I'm not making any money. Oh well, it's fun anyway. I took a couple of pics. Sorry no action shots!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics, but why arent you makin money if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*making money*

Just my own drive and my neighbors. I'm not in the business!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

are you sure thats two feet????????????? hahaha j/k i got a little more than that and it's still coming down


----------

